# Steilküsten Rügen!!!



## fischlandmefo (25. Januar 2008)

Moin,Moin habt Ihr genaue Infos zu den Steilküstenabbrüchen auf Rügen???Hab da nicht genau mitbekommen was da los ist mit gesperrten Strandabschnitten usw.Nicht das man da die besten Stellen in diesem Frühjahr vergessen kann|gr:|evil:???Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Es weiß also niemand bescheid...?Macht nüscht ich fahre am Dienstag selber hin!!!Hoffe ich bin da ganz alleine,dann mögen die paar Mefos die vorbeziehen nur meinen Blinker...|supergri!!!Bei Fangerfolg werde ich berichten!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## DDK (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Es weiß also niemand bescheid...?Macht nüscht ich fahre am Dienstag selber hin!!!Hoffe ich bin da ganz alleine,dann mögen die paar Mefos die vorbeziehen nur meinen Blinker...|supergri!!!Bei Fangerfolg werde ich berichten!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Iss nicht bin auch da, vielleicht sieht man sich ja, kannst mir ja ne PN schicken wo du dich rum treibst.


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Nach meinen Informationen sind die Abbrüche südlich kurz unter Kap Arkona passiert. Dort ist die Bucht von Vitt. Was die Sperung angeht, weis ich aber nichts genaueres. #d  Ich denke mal, daß man auf eigene Gefahr aber dort lang kommt. Es sei denn, daß der Abbruch bis ins Wasser geht. Dann wird es schwierig vorbei zu kommen. |uhoh:


----------



## Inseljung (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Moin moin,

an der Stelle bricht das jedes Jahr etwas ab.

Einschränkungen beim Fischen gibt es nur durch die dicke Kreidesuppe aber an der Kante zum klarem Wasser...

Nach einiger Zeit ist dann alles weggeschwemmt und wieder beim alten.

Gesperrt ist im Moment nur unterhalb des Burgwalls also die eckr die Man von Vitt aus sieht...

Alles bestens hier...

MfG Inseljung


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*



Inseljung schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> an der Stelle bricht das jedes Jahr etwas ab.
> 
> ...



  Vielen Dank für die Infos !!!Ist den da oben zur Zeit auch mit den Mefos alles bestens??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## DDK (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Hallo,
habe am Dienstag 2 schöne Mefos auf Rügen gefangen.
Als müssen ja welche da sein.


----------



## fischlandmefo (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*



DDK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe am Dienstag 2 schöne Mefos auf Rügen gefangen.
> Als müssen ja welche da sein.



Wir wollen einen Bericht und Fotos!!!!:q Ich war auch am Dienstag da hab aber keinen mit 2 Mefos gesehen wo warst du denn??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## DDK (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Wir wollen einen Bericht und Fotos!!!!:q Ich war auch am Dienstag da hab aber keinen mit 2 Mefos gesehen wo warst du denn??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 

Tach,
wie du schon gesagt hast "ich hoffe das ich alleine bin", kann ich dir die genaue Stelle nicht sagen, sonst ist da Volksangeltag in den nächsten Tagen. Das musst du verstehen, aber ein Foto habe ich da.


Forellen.jpg


----------



## fischlandmefo (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> wie du schon gesagt hast "ich hoffe das ich alleine bin", kann ich dir die genaue Stelle nicht sagen, sonst ist da Volksangeltag in den nächsten Tagen. Das musst du verstehen, aber ein Foto habe ich da.
> 
> 
> Forellen.jpg



Petri,sehen ja echt suuuper aus,hätte nicht gedacht das da jetzt schon solche Teile unterwegs sind!!!Kannst ja mal bei den Mefofängen für Januar reinstellen mit einem kleinen Bericht:q!!! Dabei kannste dir dann auch meine hart erkämpfte ansehen. Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## DDK (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Tach,
selber Petri,
mit dem reinstellen habe ich keine lust und weis auch nicht wie ich den Text kopieren soll.


----------



## Inseljung (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Vielen Dank für die Infos !!!Ist den da oben zur Zeit auch mit den Mefos alles bestens??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!

Moin Filamefo:m

alles bestens hier oben, wenn nicht immer ne 6 -7 aus S-W
aufs Ufer peitscht geht schon was...

war gestern an der Abbruchstelle... Da ist jetzt ein herrliches Kreide und Lehmriff, vieleicht bleiben ja ein paar schöne Steine liegen. Jedenfalls bleibt die Ecke wohl noch etwas gesperrt da immer noch Risse etc. vorhanden sind, denke mal das die wieder irgendwann den Rest runtersprengen..

Die ersten Hering sind wohl schon auf dem Weg, wollen sich aber nach der Wassertemperatur richten:b, die lümmeln noch bei 30M rum.

MfG Inseljung|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Bei 30 m lümmeln das ganze jahr Heringe rum... Die fliegen nicht nach Mallorca!


----------



## pjfighter (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*






 die lümmeln auch bei 15m......#h


----------



## Inseljung (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

|bigeyes fliegen nicht nach Mallorca??

|bigeyes und sind auch schon bei 15m??

|rolleyes das spart Anfahrtszeit...

Es ging nur um die Tatsache das die ersten Rollmöpse Richtung Küste ziehen, aber noch zu tief sind um einen Einfluß auf das Fischen vom Ufer zu haben...

MfG Inseljung #h


----------



## Renz (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Hallo,

ich möchte im März auf diese wunderschöne Insel zum ersten Mefofangversuch und hab im www ordentlich nach Infos gesucht. Auf der http://www.kschulze.de/angeln/frame.htm sind einige Sperrgebiete rot gekennzeichnet! An der einen oder anderen Stelle vermute ich aber auch die Silbernen. Ist diese Karte aktuell? Ich möchte ja nicht gleich negativ auffallen! #d


----------



## fischlandmefo (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*



Renz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte im März auf diese wunderschöne Insel zum ersten Mefofangversuch und hab im www ordentlich nach Infos gesucht. Auf der http://www.kschulze.de/angeln/frame.htm sind einige Sperrgebiete rot gekennzeichnet! An der einen oder anderen Stelle vermute ich aber auch die Silbernen. Ist diese Karte aktuell? Ich möchte ja nicht gleich negativ auffallen! #d



Moin,Moin Trotz der rot gekennzeichneten Gebiete gibt es genug schöne Plätze  ,kannste glauben....!!!In den ``Roten Gebieten``darf man nur mit Sondergenehmigung angeln!Musst Dich mal im ``Fischerreiamt``in Rostock erkundigen!!! 
Aber auch so ist da genug Platz zum Mefojagen. Bin im März auch oft da vielleicht sieht man sich!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Renz (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Moin Fischland

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das man beim Erwerb der Angelerlaubnis eine aktuelle Karte mit eingetragenen Schon/Sperrgebieten dazu bekommt! #c
Über gute Stellen habe ich mich informiert und werde mir wohl noch den Angelführer zulegen. Über Tipps würde ich mich natürlich freuen. 

Ich werde das Wetter im März beobachten und wenn der Wind einigermaßen stimmt, mich für 2-3 Tage auf den Weg machen. Da ich so aus Richtung Oldenburg/Bremen komme und das ja schon ein schönes Stück bis Rügen ist, sollte ich zumindest Windmäßig fischen können. 
Würd mich freuen wenn man sich sieht!


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Windmäßig?
Auf ner Insel gibts immer einen Platz, der Windmäßig passt. Ich würde mir keine Angelführer kaufen, sondern ordentliche Karten. Die Plätze aus den Angelführern sind stets die, die am meisten durchgeharkt werden. Da Meerforellen auch wenig klettern, sind auch nicht nur Steilküsten fängig..


----------



## Renz (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Moin Dolfin!

Ordentliche Karten......., wo bekomme ich die und ich muß sie erstmal deuten können!? In Norwegen weiß ich wohl mit ner Karte umzugehen, aber worauf achte ich an der Küste, außer auf den Gewässergrund?


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Hallo,
gut ist es immer da, wo die Tiefenlinien dicht an der Küste liegen. Also wo du schnell tiefes Wasser erreichst, Spitzen Buhnen und Riffe im Wasser, wo du Strömung findest. Nimm dir lieber einmal ein paar Strecken vor, die du erwanderst und wo du dich vom Parkplatz wegbewegst. Vielleicht einfach mal irgendwo absetzen lassen und einige Stunden 4 Kilometer weiter wieder einsammeln lassen.
Der Leopardengrund ist zwar ein fischträchtiger Bereich. Du kannst die Meerforelle aber überall antreffen, da es keine Flugverbindungen zwischen den "Topstellen" gibt. Ich kenn ein paar ausgesprochene Sandecken, die immer wieder fette Forellen bringen. 
Leider kann ich dir - außer bei Seekarten, die Du dann mit anderen karten nebeneinander legen mußt - deutsche Karten für diesen Zweck nennen. In Dänemark gibts für DK den sog. "Lademann". Ein Atlas über ganz DK, der in 1:100000er Karten auch die Tiefenlinien an der Küste zeigt.
Rügen hat so tolle Ecken und riesige Strecken, die es abzusuchen lohnt. Sich auf die ständig befischten Hotspots zu stürzen wäre mir zu wenig. Hab Vertrauen zu dir selbst und suche selbst. Es sollte die Außenküste sein und dann werfen...... Es gibt wesentlich mehr Forellen, als man glaubt.


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

@ Dolfin #h

genau so ist`s!!! #6

@ Renz, #h

die von dir erwähnten Sperrgebiete befinden sich "grundsätzlich" außerhalb der fangträchtigen Mefogebiete!
Die von Dolfin erwähnten ufernahen tieferen Bereiche findest du gleich oberhalb von Dranske und um Kap Arkona. Außerdem zwischen Nardewitz und Lohme.
Gerade dieses Gebiet (zw. Nardewitz und Lohme) ist im Frühjahr eine gaaaaanz heiße Ecke. Wind aus westlichen Richtungen sind ideal. Der Abschnitt ist auch nicht so überlaufen, denn es gibt einen natürlichen Grund dafür! Groooße Steine soweit das Auge reicht. Ob am Strand (Strand?), oder im Wasser. Du erreichst in Wurfentfernung, je nach Wasserstand, 4-5m. Ich empfehle aber, gerade für diesen Abschnitt, nicht alleine zu gehen und auf alle Fälle ein Handy mit zu nehmen. Denn bei den Steinen kann man schnell mal ausrutschen oder umknicken. Zu der benannten Stelle kommst du, wenn du hinter Nardewitz (Richtung Lohme) links den Feldweg Richtung Rugehus abfährst. Direkt am Rugehus das Auto parken und dem Bachlauf folgend zur Küste runter (ca. 150m)! #6  Dort kannst du auch gleich mit dem angeln beginnen. Von dort dann immer nach rechts (ostwärts) orientieren! Eine gute Stelle ist auch bei Varnewitz. Dort wechseln sich Stellen mit vielen Steinen und Sandflächen ab!  Und was ein Höhepunkt im Frühjahr ist, dort oben an der Steilküste, an den angrenzenden Äckern, sammeln sich die Kraniche, die dann am Morgen über die Steilküste Richtung Norden abziehen. Einfach Atemberaubend. Laß bei deiner Tour ruhig die Natureindrücke auf dich wirken! 
Viel Erfolg! #6


----------



## Renz (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Vielen Dank euch beiden!
Das bringt mich schonmal ein ganzes Stück weiter. Ich werd mal nach Karten schauen, mal sehen ob da etwas aufzutreiben ist.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit offenen Augen Waten, den einen oder anderen Blick von der Steilküste werfen und versuchen meine eigenen Hotspots zu finden.
Die Natur der Insel ist wirklich genial Mefohunter. Ich war ein paar mal in Binz und Sellin um Urlaub zu machen. Der Wald an der Steilküste ist einmalig. Hier ein Foto vom letzten Urlaub. Mal sehen obs klappt!


----------



## Renz (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Nochmal ne Frage!

Da ich ja ein paar Tage bleiben möchte, brauch ich ja nun auch ein Hotel/Pension. In welchem Ort sollte ich am besten buchen? Kap Arkona, Vitt (und Umzu) oder Dranske sind ja eigentlich nicht schlecht oder? Da hab ich dann schonmal nicht das Problem mit dem Parken in der Nähe vom Wasser. |kopfkrat 
Ich weiß wie schlecht es um Binz/Sellin usw. mit dem Parken ist. Selbst im Wald stehen Parkautomaten.


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Sowohl in Dranske, als auch in Vitt könnte es mit der Unterkunft klappen. Am besten über das örtliche Fremdenverkehrsamt die Infos einholen. Im o.g. Rugeshus kann man aber auch einkehren. #6
Hier mal die Seite für`s Rugeshus:
http://www.lolli.de/rugeshus/
Die von mir beschriebenen "Strände", findest du dort auch als Bilder wieder.

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Renz (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Moin Rolf,

danke für deine Info. Der "Strand" ist ja heftig!|bigeyes Ich hoffe, ich komme mit heilen Knochen wieder nach Hause.


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Wenn du dort die 1. dicke Blanke gefangen hast, schwebst du förmlich über die Steine! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Renz (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang!


----------



## hechter (7. März 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Hallo, geht den auf Rügen auch etwas um Thiessow zur jetzigen Zeit bzw. zu Ostern?


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

war dieses WE das 2. mal auf Rügen, allerdings nur so zum sightseeing ....
wirklich geniale Strandabschnitte wohin man auch schaut !
muß wirklich allerbest sein für die Uferangelei :k


----------



## pohlk (9. August 2008)

*AW: Steilküsten Rügen!!!*

Wenn man das so liest, dann könnte man denken, dass einem die MeFo's in die Arme springen.
Aber es bleibt ein hartes Brot |uhoh:, auch wenn die Stellen top sind.


Es gibt ohne Zweifel jede Menge schöne Stellen.
Aber auch wenn man sich sicher ist, dass man eine Stelle gefunden hat wo sicher nicht viele Mitangler sind, kann man sich manche Tage kräftig wundern...


----------

